# Hello from Poland



## tkd-blackbelt.com (Feb 27, 2012)

Dear Friends,
My name is Lukas Grygiel, I am from Poland and I am the author of The Black Belt Project (www.tkd-blackbelt.com). I am Taekwon-do ITF instructor II DAN. 
In the Taekwon-do section I will put some information about my project. 
Anyway, 'Hi Everybody' 

Best regards
Lukas


----------



## MJS (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Instructor (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jenna (Feb 28, 2012)

tkd-blackbelt.com said:


> Dear Friends,
> My name is Lukas Grygiel, I am from Poland and I am the author of The Black Belt Project (www.tkd-blackbelt.com). I am Taekwon-do ITF instructor II DAN.
> In the Taekwon-do section I will put some information about my project.
> Anyway, 'Hi Everybody'
> ...


Hello Lukas, welcome to MT, hope your stay here is enjoyable.  Where in Poland are you based?


----------



## seasoned (Feb 28, 2012)

Greetings and welcome aboard................


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your future input.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to MT. 
I've seen a few vids of your Mr Suska. He's an incredibly talented individual.


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to MT! I have some friends in ITF, from what I hear it is a good organization. Keep up the good work on your website and on sharing information.


----------

